# HBO Series 'The Wire'



## Woodking

Hi all

Just finished watching the HBO series, 'The Wire', what a series! It's got Idris Elba in it as 'Stringer Bell', for those of you that don't know him, he's Luther. 

I really enjoyed the whole series, its done in a 'gritty', realistic way and shows a city (Baltimore) drug scene from the dealers and the Police's perspectives. I even though it was better than Dexter!

Well worth a watch, and bear with it as it takes a few episodes to get the characters. There is some great acting in it and some really wacky people.

Omar was my favorite, he's such a cool dude, don't want to get on the wrong side of him :thumb:

Hope you enjoy it, just have to find something as good to watch now.

Sheeeeeeeeeeet! 

Woody


----------



## Fish

Yeap, was a great series highlighting all the issues from street level to politics! As said it takes a good couple of episodes to get into though.

Have you tried Sons of Anarchy yet? 

Fish


----------



## Woodking

Fish said:


> Yeap, was a great series highlighting all the issues from street level to politics! As said it takes a good couple of episodes to get into though.
> 
> Have you tried Sons of Anarchy yet?
> 
> Fish


Hi Fish

I haven't seen Son's of Anarchy, but it's now on my radar so thanks :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3

The Wire is on my list of shows to watch.

Sons is definitely worth watching, very addictive. Also if you like something to get involved in the watch Entourage, utterly fantastic.


----------



## Sawyer

Yeah the Wire is amazing!

I've just finished watching 'The Shield' bit on an oldie but superb! Really gritty.


----------



## Grawschbags

The Wire is up there with the best shows I've seen. Loved every episode. 

I hold it in the same high regard as I do The Sopranos. The Shield is also awesome.

I'm currently working my way through Breaking Bad, but the jury's still out on that one...


----------



## Porta

I love The Wire! As said above, it handle everything from street level to corrupt politicians. Gotta love Mcnulty and "the bunk". I can only second on "sons of anarchy" and "the shield", two series from FX and they are also very good and gritty.

Justified from FX is also a great show.


----------



## Woodking

And for the Clay Davis fans

NSFW!


----------



## Woodking

Grawschbags said:


> The Wire is up there with the best shows I've seen. Loved every episode.
> 
> I hold it in the same high regard as I do The Sopranos. The Shield is also awesome.
> 
> I'm currently working my way through Breaking Bad, but the jury's still out on that one...


Tried Breaking Bad, just couldn't get into it and found it a bit depressing. Watched the forst season and a couple of the second but gave it up.

Soprano's also on my list now, thanks


----------



## Woodking

Sawyer said:


> Yeah the Wire is amazing!
> 
> I've just finished watching 'The Shield' bit on an oldie but superb! Really gritty.


I'm on The Sheild at the moment, it's ok but not as good as The Wire so far...


----------



## stangalang

Yep been watching it also. Few friends were on at me to try it, and I was all "yeah I might", then my pal took my remote and sky plussed it for me, told me to wait 3 or 4 episodes and watch em back to back. Can't get enough now. If you like training day you will like the wire :thumb:


----------



## Tips

True DAT - it's the greatest TV series ever - Highest ever rating for any tv series on IMDB, infact it has the highest rating, higher than any film rated on IMDB!


No tv recaps such as previously on the wire or coming next week on the wire, infact it was written and delivered in such a style as to force you to lean in to the tv and listen.

The running time of each episode is longer than the standard network tv shows as the writer didn't want any episodes interrupted by commercials, so on purpose he lengthened each episode so they couldn't fit in the '1 hour' TV schedules

No soundtrack or mood music is used to dictate how you should feel about a scene as in every other tv program (scary music, dramatic music, funny scene music etc). All music used is filler background music usually from a car stereo/radio etc (except for the end of season montages)

Two of the biggest characters in The Wire are UK actors, and some of actors actually play real life characters, who themselves appear in minor roles on the wire!

IMHO - it's has some of the funniest putdowns & one-liners and the most memorable dialog of any tv series, instantly quotable amongst "wireistas"

Once you have seen all five series, watch it again - there are nuances, character interactions, dialog and humour that you wouldn't have picked up first time around - honestly its even better on repeat viewing.

You get a buzz spotting The Wire actors/characters in any other TV or film production - No other TV program gets you excited about seeing wire characters in other programs - I can't explain this phenomenon, its bonkers!


----------



## SimonBash

Quality programme, McNulty is a cracking character:thumb:


----------



## Tips

SimonBash said:


> Quality programme, McNulty is a cracking character:thumb:


Ha ha - or as Bubs would say - 'Mcnutty'


----------



## Woodking

Tips said:


> True DAT - it's the greatest TV series ever - Highest ever rating for any tv series on IMDB, infact it has the highest rating, higher than any film rated on IMDB!
> 
> 
> No tv recaps such as previously on the wire or coming next week on the wire, infact it was written and delivered in such a style as to force you to lean in to the tv and listen.
> 
> The running time of each episode is longer than the standard network tv shows as the writer didn't want any episodes interrupted by commercials, so on purpose he lengthened each episode so they couldn't fit in the '1 hour' TV schedules
> 
> No soundtrack or mood music is used to dictate how you should feel about a scene as in every other tv program (scary music, dramatic music, funny scene music etc). All music used is filler background music usually from a car stereo/radio etc (except for the end of season montages)
> 
> Two of the biggest characters in The Wire are UK actors, and some of actors actually play real life characters, who themselves appear in minor roles on the wire!
> 
> IMHO - it's has some of the funniest putdowns & one-liners and the most memorable dialog of any tv series, instantly quotable amongst "wireistas"
> 
> Once you have seen all five series, watch it again - there are nuances, character interactions, dialog and humour that you wouldn't have picked up first time around - honestly its even better on repeat viewing.
> 
> You get a buzz spotting The Wire actors/characters in any other TV or film production - No other TV program gets you excited about seeing wire characters in other programs - I can't explain this phenomenon, its bonkers!


Bang on :thumb:


----------



## Woodking

One for the Omar fans


----------



## Tips

The Wire with a laughter track!


----------



## Tips

Charlie Brooker on the wire - Part 1


----------



## Tips

Charlie Brooker on the wire - Part 2


----------



## bigsyd

Give the series OZ a try, one of the mots surreal brutal disturbing sad happy series I have seen...you get it all in OZ http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118421/


----------



## Tips

Don't forget Homicide : Life on the Streets - based in Baltimore and written and inspired by the creators of the wire.

Some of the homicide actors appeared in the Wire.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

I've just finished the 3rd series and it's my favourite after series 1, The Wire is definitely in a class of it's own.


----------



## Tips

Trust me - it gets better!

After watching the Wire - TV programs are not the same anymore, you have been warned.


----------



## Grawschbags

bigsyd said:


> Give the series OZ a try, one of the mots surreal brutal disturbing sad happy series I have seen...you get it all in OZ http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118421/


I'm in the middle of watching Oz just now. It's difficult to watch in some cases. Too many knobs for my liking. I can get the jist of a scene without seeing an inmates sausage!

Loving the series though. I find myself liking some of the characters even if they're banged up for reasons I disagree with.

Definitely a series that everyone should have on their "must watch" list.


----------



## Grawschbags

Woodking said:


> Tried Breaking Bad, just couldn't get into it and found it a bit depressing. Watched the forst season and a couple of the second but gave it up.
> 
> Soprano's also on my list now, thanks


I'm about to give up on Breaking Bad in the same way I did with Boardwalk Empire.

Soprano's is definitely a series I will go back and watch again. The song at the beginning of each episode is outstanding, and gets you right in the mood, and the cast is perfect. Perfect mix of mob mentality and dark humour.


----------



## bigsyd

Tips said:


> Don't forget Homicide : Life on the Streets - based in Baltimore and written and inspired by the creators of the wire.
> 
> Some of the homicide actors appeared in the Wire.


i must have seen this  or have i 

i have lost count now how many stunning TV series we have viewed now and i must have over 1.5TB on my NAS drive still to view....of on the hunt for 
homicide... have i seen it


----------



## Sparky160

Just finished THE WIRE myself a month or so ago. What a show, some real good characters in it and really makes for great watching. Omar with his shotgun = EPIC. 2nd best Best series show ive seen, beaten only by Sopranos.


----------



## Tips

Wire trivia #1

The character Sgt. Jay Landsman was based on a real life sergeant Jay Landsman with the Baltimore Police.

The real life Jay Landsman joined the cast of the wire in season three as Lt Mello of the western district.

Jay Landsman









Real Jay Landsman


----------



## Tips

Wire trivia #2

The character Avon Barksdale was loosely based on a real life Notorious Drugs Kingpin 'Little' Melvin Williams from Baltimore.

Melvin Williams was convicted and sentenced to 34 years in prison from an investigation which gathered evidence from a 'wiretap' as shown in season one. He was arrested by the wire series co-writer Ed Burns who was a detective at the time!

Melvin Williams himself appeared in the wire as the 'Deacon' during the third and fourth season.


----------



## Woodking

Tips said:


> Wire trivia #2
> 
> The character Avon Barksdale was loosely based on a real life Notorious Drugs Kingpin 'Little' Melvin Williams from Baltimore.
> 
> Melvin Williams was convicted and sentenced to 34 years in prison from an investigation which gathered evidence from a 'wiretap' as shown in season one. He was arrested by the wire series co-writer Ed Burns who was a detective at the time!
> 
> Melvin Williams himself appeared in the wire as the 'Deacon' during the third and fourth season.


Wow!

I wondered about that Deacon, there was something about him - not like a mainstream actor but he still had a 'presence' if that makes any sense.

Funny how it all came together, to make a truly excellent series. I'm sad I've finished it now


----------



## Tips

Watch it again - now you know how it all pans out, it is fascinating to see 'characters' interact and weave in and out as the plot-lines develop.

There are so many incidental appearances and throw away lines that means so much more when you view it the second time around.

I should know - I've seen the whole series back to back on FX five times and counting.

True Dat.


----------



## Woodking

Hi Tips

I might just go ahead and watch it again, thanks for that. :thumb:

I can't seem to get into 'The Shield', and watched the first 3 of the Soprano's but thats yet to get me interested....


----------



## Serious Performance

I've done all five series three times over and now watching when it's on Atlantic. You really do pick up little things you missed the time before and the time before that. 
Fantastic series and by far the best I've ever seen.


----------



## anthonyh90

the wire is awesome. i finished watching it a few months ago. i've moved onto watching Sons of Anarchy and Game of thrones.


----------



## bigsyd

Baltimore 

Not on my list of holiday destinations


----------



## Woodking

bigsyd said:


> Baltimore
> 
> Not on my list of holiday destinations


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tips

Woodking said:


> Hi Tips
> 
> I might just go ahead and watch it again, thanks for that. :thumb:
> 
> I can't seem to get into 'The Shield', and watched the first 3 of the Soprano's but thats yet to get me interested....


The Sheild is ok pre-wire but not so great post-wire.

The Soprano's is superb, stick with it buddy - the ending of the series was a bit 'Copasetic', but each to their own 'Capiche?'


----------



## Tips

Wire trivia #3

The producer Robert F. Colesberry tragically died after routine heart surgery from complications following cardiac surgery.

Colesberry had a recurring cameo on The Wire as detective Ray Cole. 
Ironically, Ray Cole, the character also died from a heart related illness during the show.

The cast participated in a traditional detectives wake in honor of Cole, the character and in tribute to Colesberry's memory.

Robert Colesberry










Detective Ray Cole


----------



## Tips

Wire trivia #4

In an unusual move for a police series the officers almost never fire their guns.

Only one police officer, Prez, ever fires his gun on the show and in all three cases it is a mistake.

The first time he accidentally shoots the squad room wall. 
The second time he drunkenly fires a shot into the air and then uses it to pistol whip a teenager, blinding him in one eye. 
The third time he mistakenly shoots an undercover cop.

Prezbo


----------



## Sparky160

Woodking said:


> Hi Tips
> 
> watched the first 3 of the Soprano's but thats yet to get me interested....


Trust me, stick with sopranos until halfway into first series, it is by far and away the best tv show of all time IMO. Just sheer quality and genius.


----------



## Woodking

Sparky160 said:


> Trust me, stick with sopranos until halfway into first series, it is by far and away the best tv show of all time IMO. Just sheer quality and genius.


Ok, I'll stick with it and see how it goes :thumb:

Thanks Sparky


----------



## Woodking

Sparky160 said:


> Trust me, stick with sopranos until halfway into first series, it is by far and away the best tv show of all time IMO. Just sheer quality and genius.


Ok, I've finished The Sopranos now and have to agree, what a great series :thumb: I was watching it when I woke up in the morning and then an episode when I went to bed at night. It really got under my skin, hard to explain but I understood what was going on daily and their 'code' somehow.

OK. The last episode. I've read the explanations and don't want to spoil it for anyone who hasn't seen it yet, but if you are a fan I'm sure you will understand what I mean when I say I'm at a loss.

I miss the series, and them as a family - thats when you know its a great escape from reality. This series and 'The Wire' are my top 2 of all time.

At a loss now what to watch.....


----------



## Grawschbags

Try "Oz". Not long finished it myself. It's a series about the lives of prisoners in a unique prison system.

Lots of characters, cultural divides, violence etc...

Look it up on IMDb.


----------



## Tips

Woodking said:


> At a loss now what to watch.....


Take a break from the heavyweight champions of the TV world.

It took me 5+ years to complete the Wire & The Soprano's (I had to see them each week on FX and CH4/E4) and you've rattled them off quickly.

There's still some great middleweight champions out there:-


HBO's Rome
The Killing 1 & 2 (Danish Version)
Battlestar Galactica (New Series)
Dexter
True Blood
Breaking Bad
Lost
Generation Kill*
Homicide : Life On The Streets*
Mad Men** (my guilty pleasure)
* written and produced by the creator of the Wire.
** created and produced by the writer of the Sopranos.

Hope that helps


----------



## themk2

Woodking said:


> Hi Fish
> 
> I haven't seen Son's of Anarchy, but it's now on my radar so thanks :thumb:


I keep getting TOLD to watch Sons Of Anarchy...
Once I've finished Season 4, then Season 5 of The Wire...I'll start on that!


----------



## Tips

themk2 said:


> Once I've finished Season 4, then Season 5 of The Wire...


Go back to watching The Wire again, you'll be amazed at what you missed the 1st time around :thumb:


----------



## themk2

Omar is definitely the best character in the wire, closely followed by 'McNutty' as Bubs calls him.
The short gangster female in S4 with the nail gun is also brilliant! I love the amount of slang she comes out with!!
Omar's signature for me is when he whistles 'The farmer wants a wife' right before he blows someone away!


----------



## Tips




----------



## EastUpperGooner

Just started season 5, I almost don't want to watch any more because I know it's going to end. *sobs*


----------



## Tips

Exactly how I felt coming into season five, the final montage sequence bought a tear to my eye.


----------



## themk2

Ahh man! I'll be onto S5 by Monday too!  badtimes!!


----------



## Tips

Just revisit some of the youtube links and wire trivia on this thread, if you are getting post wire syndrome :thumb:


----------



## themk2

Tips said:


> Just revisit some of the youtube links and wire trivia on this thread, if you are getting post wire syndrome :thumb:


Yeah I will. Omar 'comin!


----------



## Tips




----------



## themk2

LMAO. Genius.


----------



## Tips

Much obliged :thumb:


----------



## themk2

Right all... this is my ALL TIME favourite scene of the entire 5 series's of The Wire... She makes me laugh my **** off every time I watch it!





2:41 - "Man f*ck a charge! this here is gun powder activated, twenty seven caliber, full auto, no kick-back, nail throwing mayhem, man! This sh*t right here is tight!"

Ab-solutely CLASS! :lol::thumb:


----------



## Tips

This may have got lost in the thread earlier, but it's worth watching.


----------



## themk2

Sheee-iiiiiiit... That kid winds me up. He needs a good slap!


----------



## themk2




----------



## LeadFarmer

Wow, what an amazing series. Ive still got withdrawl symptoms after watching the last episode a few days ago. This must be how smack heads feel every day? Think I might go out and shoplift the complete dvd box set, so I can get my daily fix, just like they do!


----------



## Grawschbags

LeadFarmer said:


> Wow, what an amazing series. Ive still got withdrawl symptoms after watching the last episode a few days ago. This must be how smack heads feel every day? Think I might go out and shoplift the complete dvd box set, so I can get my daily fix, just like they do!


It is awesome. I was lost when I finished the boxset.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Finally finished it after putting it off for a few months.

What can I say? Best series ever!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Tips

EastUpperGooner said:


> Best series ever!


----------



## cyanide69

Just finished watching "The Wire" and have to agree with the sentiments echoed on this thread.

A "stunning" TV series, and way too good for mainstream viewers. :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

I still miss it. I keep thinking of watching at all over again but thats a big commitment. I kind of know I'll not watch anything as good for a long time so didnt bother trying any other tv series for a long tine. I eventually watched Sones of Anarchy which was very good in a completely different kind of way.

I have the box set of Deadwood but havent opened it yet. On a whim I bought the box set of Breaking Bad, ive only watched the first episode but it looks very very good.


----------



## gm8

breaking bad is excellent , the walking dead is what im watching just now , its very good also


----------



## Tsubodai

+1 for Breaking Bad:thumb:
The Wire has to be the best TV series ever, just shading The Sopranos for me.
Breaking Bad is a little different, but the character development is excellent; some people find it difficult to stick with after about 5 episodes but it really is worth sticking with.
Currently warching The Walking Dead also (3rd series has been great), alto Spartacus, Banshee & The Americans, which is also promising to be an excellent series.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I reckon my top series so far are..

1) The Wire
2) Sopranos
3) Walking Dead
4) Sons of Anarchy

Though I expect Breaking Bad may upset that list soon :thumb:


----------



## Mrizzle

Omar...hands down my favourite character!


----------



## cyanide69

Tsubodai said:


> The Wire has to be the best TV series ever, just shading The Sopranos for me.
> Breaking Bad is a little different, but the character development is excellent;


+2 :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Does it get better as it goes on ?, i am on season 1 episode 4 and i am struggling with it as it feels so slow, i am just not getting into it as i did with Breaking bad ?!.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Yes it does. I felt the first couple were slow, but as the episodes progress you get introduced to more characters and the story gets going. Once you get to know the characters it gets really good.


----------



## jgy6000

Very very good, stick with it for the first season and you will get hooked!


----------



## 182_Blue

Maybe i haven't been concentrating on it either, i have had a new phone to play with and a new bedroom TV so i have been playing with gadgets whilst watching it, i will keep going then.


----------



## Ryanjdover

This is without doubt the best ever program on TV.

I finished watching all episodes recently and have genuinely felt a void in my life since.

That bad thing about this program????

It came to an end!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ryanjdover said:


> This is without doubt the best ever program on TV.
> 
> I finished watching all episodes recently and have genuinely felt a void in my life since.
> 
> That bad thing about this program????
> 
> It came to an end!


Strange isnt it how it has that effect. I felt the same way. It was as if I'd lost a limb!!


----------



## 182_Blue

Well finally finished watching the whole 5 seasons and although i found it OK it didnt seem to meet with my expectations and what i had been told ?!, i am not sure why but i seemed to struggle with it a bit from the start and it never got that much better , maybe its the fact that even the latest episodes are over 5 years old ?, maybe it didn't help that i watch Breaking bad before it, maybe i am just too fussy ?.

Anyway now what series do i replace it with ?, something a bit more current ?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Wire is fantastic; Omar is a legend.
Sopranos and The Shield also fantastic.

Need a new boxset now


----------



## gatecrasher3

Shaun said:


> Well finally finished watching the whole 5 seasons and although i found it OK it didnt seem to meet with my expectations and what i had been told ?!, i am not sure why but i seemed to struggle with it a bit from the start and it never got that much better , maybe its the fact that even the latest episodes are over 5 years old ?, maybe it didn't help that i watch Breaking bad before it, maybe i am just too fussy ?.
> 
> Anyway now what series do i replace it with ?, something a bit more current ?


I have to be honest I am trying to watch The Wire at the moment as well. I'm only up to episode three but I am also finding it to be a struggle for some reason.


----------



## 182_Blue

gatecrasher3 said:


> I have to be honest I am trying to watch The Wire at the moment as well. I'm only up to episode three but I am also finding it to be a struggle for some reason.


I am glad its not just me ?!, it gets better but not much IMO.


----------



## LeadFarmer

gatecrasher3 said:


> I have to be honest I am trying to watch The Wire at the moment as well. I'm only up to episode three but I am also finding it to be a struggle for some reason.


Stay with it and try and see series 1 out. It gets really good. But its all down to personal taste. For me the whole series was brilliant.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Shaun said:


> Anyway now what series do i replace it with ?, something a bit more current ?


Thats a tough one. Youve already seen my favourite two programmes (BB & The Wire). I went on to watch Sons of Anarchy. Its a different programme completely but I really enjoyed it. Oh, and Sopranos is a must. But thats a few years old now!

Are you watching Banshee on Sky Atlantic, its started to get really good.


----------



## 182_Blue

Not heard of banshee?, what's it about?


----------



## Tsubodai

Banshee, Vikings & The Americans are all good current series.
Also Game of Thrones, of course.


----------



## floydlloyd

gatecrasher3 said:


> I have to be honest I am trying to watch The Wire at the moment as well. I'm only up to episode three but I am also finding it to be a struggle for some reason.


It can be really gritty and depressing and is pretty true to what lifes like in an american ghetto. Its supposed to make you feel slightly uneasy. But tells a great story and has quality characters. The girl gangster snoop it it done time for second degree murder in real life. A lot of the africa american cast came from the streets hence its pure realism.


----------

